# Back pain and migraines on Clomid



## petal12 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi

I generally suffer from migraine once a month (mainly before menstruation) but this month I've also had the most horrendous migraine on Day 6.  This was followed by another day of lower back pain and general stiffness.    Taking 50mg clomid for days 1 to 3 and on cycle 2. 

Any one else experienced these symptoms?

Would love to hear if it's something that I should get investigated further or just put up with it.


----------

